

Patent US6007232 – Calculating the average of two integer numbers - wfunction
http://www.google.com/patents/US6007232?dq=6007232

======
venomsnake
> The present invention relates to calculating the average of two integer
> numbers, and more particularly to single instruction cycle calculation of
> the average of two signed or unsigned integer numbers with a correctly
> rounded result and without errors due to overflowing of intermediate
> results.

From what I see this is proper patent. There is disclosure, the claim is
specific and seems that there is inventive step. Am I missing anything?

~~~
derekp7
Because it is patenting math. Which is a law of nature, which gets discovered.
And the patent statute says that laws of nature (such as E=MC^2) can't be
patented.

~~~
venomsnake
He is patenting logical gate scheme that can produce average of two int in a
single instruction. You can average two ints any way you want and not owe
royalties ...

